# Paid too much for my new lcp, but still happy- go figure



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all, I was looking for a pocket pistol here in Prescott Az today when I came across a LCP for 329. I think the MSRP is 269.00-that's 60.00 over for those keeping score at home. But I couldn't resist. I'm normally a bargain hunter kind of guy, but Ive looking at this little guy for awhile, and the 5 year old in me got the better of my financial common sense. Looking forward to firing it tomorrow.


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

*maybe didnt pay too much*

I just went on Rugers website. It says 330-I was going by J and G gun sales site. In the words of Emily Latella "never mind".


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the gods were shining down on you that you found one for sale! Around here they wont even take orders anymore!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Make sure you got one with the new hammer upgrade for the recall. Go to Ruger's website to check the details.

I am still waiting for Ruger to send me the mailing label and/or box to ship mine back.

I still plan on keeping mine even after the fix. It is a very nice little pocket pistol I EDC when I can not carry my PX4sc or Kahr PM9.

Getting it at MSRP is probably a good thing right now considering all the semi-concern with the new Pres. coming into office in a little over a month.

Congrats.


----------

